# Bayr. Familienmin. fordert härtere Strafen beim Jugendschutz



## Captain Picard (22 August 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63059

dazu die Kommentare 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?list=1&forum_id=83590

cp


----------



## Wembley (22 August 2005)

> "Damit Kinder und Jugendliche nicht in eine Falle laufen, sollten Eltern und Pädagogen Verhaltensregeln für das Surfen im Internet vereinbaren", sagte die Ministerin.



Sowas kann nur Politikern einfallen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## KatzenHai (22 August 2005)

Stimmt nicht, Wembley:

Die ganzen TV-Nannies sagen auch immer wieder, man soll klare Regeln vereinbaren und dann deren Einhaltung durchsetzen.

Aus eigener Elternerfahrung übrigens: *Das klappt auch.*


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Aus eigener Elternerfahrung übrigens: *Das klappt auch.*


Hochachtung! Der eine unter Hundert bei dem das  funzt, ich kenne  jede Menge bei denen  die  Kids die Eltern 
locker austricksen.... 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (22 August 2005)

Ich schick euch mal meinen 12 jährigen Neffen vorbei.
Wenn das mein Sohn wäre, hätt ich ihn schon an die Wand genagelt.
Internetanschluss hat er bereits. Obwohl ich immer warne, warte ich nur darauf, bis die ersten fetten Telefonrechnungen auftauchen. Und damit nichts fehlt, Handy ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Wembley (22 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nicht, Wembley:
> 
> Die ganzen TV-Nannies sagen auch immer wieder, man soll klare Regeln vereinbaren und dann deren Einhaltung durchsetzen.
> 
> Aus eigener Elternerfahrung übrigens: *Das klappt auch.*



So wie ich den Satz verstanden habe, sollten sich Eltern und Lehrer ausmachen, was in der Schule erlaubt sein soll und was nicht. Klingt in der Therorie schön, aber in der Praxis kommt man da selten auf einen grünen Zweig. Da braucht es zuerst mal einen ordentlichen Filter (der natürlich nie 100prozentig ist, aber besser als nichts) und dann kann man durchaus Verhaltensregeln aufstellen, die aber wohl von Lehrperson zu Lehrperson verschieden sein werden. Denn es ist unmöglich, 20 oder mehr Kinder gleichzeitig beim Surfen zu beaufsichtigen, wenn da kein Filter existiert.

Dass es zu Hause funktionieren kann, möchte ich nicht bestreiten. Obwohl es genug Eltern gibt, die, sei es jetzt technisch oder bei der Erziehung überhaupt, hoffungslos überfordert sind.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## KatzenHai (22 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Dass es zu Hause funktionieren kann, möchte ich nicht bestreiten. Obwohl es genug Eltern gibt, die, sei es jetzt technisch oder bei der Erziehung überhaupt, hoffungslos überfordert sind.


Darauf hatte ich es bezogen.

Der Weg ist gangbar:
Ein (!) ordentlich bestückter DSL-PC für alle, dann gibt's immer Abstimmungsnotwendigkeiten der Zeiten, aber eben auch Kontrolle und Absprachenotwendigkeiten. Der ist dann (hoffentlich) mit aktuellen Viren-etc-Programmen bestückt - und mit einer ausreichend restriktiven Benutzerrechteverwaltung. Motto: Ich will dieses Spiel haben, darf es aber nicht istallieren - Papa hilf. Papa hilft grundsätzlich gerne, hat aber direkt die Möglichkeit, auf Auswahl etc. des Spiels Einfluss zu nehmen.

Und da bessere Firewalls Protokolle (nutzerbezogen) aufweisen, lässt sich auch durchaus (wenn auch nur im Nachhinein) feststellen, was denn so interessant war im Netz. Einmal erwischt, zwei Erfolge: 1. Überwachung klappt wohl, Kind sollte aufpassen. 2. Spielen oder Wiedersurfen unter "Belohnung" setzen, damit kann man fast jede Handlung (oder Unterlassen) provozieren ...

Bei mir klappt's - der einzige Ausrutscher war "mein" Dialerfall - und dafür bin ich inzwischen dankbar (ggf. im Gegensatz zu manchen, die mich seit dem hier erleben müssen )...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2005)

@KH 

sei  mir nicht böse , aber dein Szenario ist die   seltene Ausnahme, die Durchschnittseltern sind
froh, wenn ihnen  ihre Sprösslinge erklären,   wie  man in´s WWW  kommt und bei Quelle, Otto,
 Tschibo was bestellt  oder  wenn´s ganz hart auf hart kommt, wie man bei E-Bay was ersteigert...

cp


----------



## drboe (22 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> sei  mir nicht böse , aber dein Szenario ist die   seltene Ausnahme, die Durchschnittseltern sind
> froh, wenn ihnen  ihre Sprösslinge erklären,   wie  man in´s WWW  kommt und bei Quelle, Otto,
> Tschibo was bestellt  oder  wenn´s ganz hart auf hart kommt, wie man bei E-Bay was ersteigert...


Bei 46 Mio Menschen bis 45 Jahre bzw. 56% von allen sollen überwiegend Internet-Blindfische dabei sein? Und das, wo in über 60% aller Haushalte PC stehen, die meist vernetzt sein dürften? Jenseits der 50 mag ja irgendwo das Feld derjenigen anfangen, die mit PC nicht so viel an Hut haben und auch gut ohne können. Aber die darunter sind doch mit den Dingern geradezu aufgewachsen, wurden und werden im Beruf damit konfrontiert. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Jenseits der 50 mag ja irgendwo das Feld derjenigen anfangen, die mit PC nicht so viel an Hut haben und auch gut ohne können. Aber die darunter sind doch mit den Dingern geradezu aufgewachsen, wurden und werden im Beruf damit konfrontiert.


wenn man bedenkt, dass das Internet in der *heutigen*   Form (Netscape kennt kaum noch jemand) 
man gerade so etwa 10 Jahre alt ist,  sind das alle sehr junge Eltern, wenn die alle damit aufgewachsen sind...

PS: die ersten (bösartigen) Dialer fingen so ca 2001 an....


----------



## KatzenHai (22 August 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 46 Mio Menschen bis 45 Jahre bzw. 56% von allen sollen überwiegend Internet-Blindfische dabei sein? Und das, wo in über 60% aller Haushalte PC stehen, die meist vernetzt sein dürften?


@DrBoe: Hier muss ich CP Recht geben: Jawohl, das sind "überwiegend Internet-Blindfische". 

Überwiegend = "mehr als 50%". Wobei ich "aktive Eltern" meine, also Personen so zwischen Mitte Zwanzig und Anfang Vierzig ...

Oute dich mal im gleichaltrigen Umfeld als PC-erfahren - die Fragen, die da kommen, zeigen, dass CP Recht hat.
Manche Postings hier übrigens auch, wobei das natürlich keine Kritik ist, sondern rein eine (nicht wertende) Feststellung ...


----------



## drboe (22 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man bedenkt, dass das Internet in der *heutigen*   Form (Netscape kennt kaum noch jemand)
> man gerade so etwa 10 Jahre alt ist,  sind das alle sehr junge Eltern, wenn die alle damit aufgewachsen sind...


1990: Tim Berners-Lee schreibt den Prototyp für das WWW, welches auf seinen Entwicklungen HTML, URL und http basiert.
1993: CERN gibt WWW für die Öffentlichkeit frei.
1994: Jim Clark und Marc Andreesen gründen Netscape Communications und bringen ihren ersten Browser auf den Markt. Es gibt 3.000.000 Hosts und mehr kommerzieller Teilnehmer als wissenschftliche.

Aber Du hast recht: das WWW hat sich in den letzten Jahren so rasant entwickelt, dass einem 5 Jahre schon wie eine halbe Ewigkeit vorkommen. Da werden aus Kinder zwar schon Leute, aber 40 sind die dann natürlcih noch nicht.



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS: die ersten (bösartigen) Dialer fingen so ca 2001 an....


Wo etwas abzugreifen ist, sind die Ratten leider nicht weit. 



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> @DrBoe: Hier muss ich CP Recht geben: Jawohl, das sind "überwiegend Internet-Blindfische".


Ich habe darüber keine Statistik. Vermutlich gibt es auch keine, sondern nur die persönliche Wahrnehmung. Die zu verallgemeinern fällt mir schwer, selbst wenn ich mich gelegentlich über das eine oder andere wundere. Z. B. wie man auf Dialer hereinfallen kann. Aber das soll ja selbst leidlich aufmerksamen und intelligenten Leuten passieren. 



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Oute dich mal im gleichaltrigen Umfeld als PC-erfahren - die Fragen, die da kommen, zeigen, dass CP Recht hat.


Meine eigene PC Erfahrung setze ich nicht sonderlich hoch an; es reicht aber für den Job. Da ich auch andere Systeme kenne, die inzwischen leicht fossilen Charakter haben, werde ich mich sicher nicht outen. Das Wissen um die Techniken hat ja eine extrem kurze Halbwertzeit.

Um zum Ausgangspunkt zurückzukehren: im Gegensatz zu staatlichen  Instituitionen und Politikern, die den Bürgern m. E. tiefes Misstrauen entgegenbringen, setze ich auf die Prinzipien Bildung und Vertrauen. Ich glaube nicht an technische Lösungen. Filter usw. setzte ich daher nicht, obwohl ich es am Router könnte. Da hier jeder seinen eigenen PC hat, kann man das Vertrauen natürlich ausnützen. Und da Kinder neugierig sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass es irgendwann zu Konfrontationen mit Seiten kommt, die die Jugendschützer gern ausblenden wollen. Ob das nun gewollte oder zufällige Aufrufe sein werden, wird sich finden. Für 1.030 Seiten von mehreren Millionen in DE werde ich sicher keine Vereinbarungen mit meinen Kindern treffen. Aber ich werde immer mit ihnen über das reden, was einen da begegnen kann, worin Gefahren bestehen, wie man ausgeforscht werden kann usw. 

Sodann stellt sich m. E. auch die Frage nach dem politischen Grund für solche Äußerungen. Die Motive halte ich für wesentlich weniger lauter, als es sich liest. Politikern ist das Internet recht unheimlich, nicht nur weil sie oft zur älteren Generation gehören, sondern auch weil es den Jahrhunderte alten Machtvorsprung, soweit er auf Wissen und Information beruht, egalisert. Die Kontrolle und den Teil der Macht zurück zu gewinnen ist daher bei nicht wenigen Politikern das eigentliche Motiv für die beschworene Kriminalisierung des Internets. Pornografische Seiten und Nazischund-Angebote bzw. die kalkulierbare Abscheu werden instrumentalisert, obwohl sie einen verschwindenen Anteil am Gesamtangebot ausmachen. Die Kriminalität im Netz läßt sich viel bequemer verfolgen als die des Mobs auf der Strasse. Man ist dabei nicht Wind und Wetter ausgesetzt, kann moderne Technik einsetzen und bekommt Quote in den Medien. 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass meine Kinder durch eine der von der bayerischen Familienministerin gemeinten Seiten zu Schaden kommen, ist m. E. deutlich geringer als das Risiko "abgezogen" zu werden (= verniedlichender Begriff für Strassenraub), auf dem Schulweg unter die Räder eines Rasers zu kommen, heimlich zu rauchen, Drogen am Schultor kaufen und sich auf öffentlichen Veranstaltungen mit Alkohol volllaufen zu können. Den "Bußgeldern aus der Portokasse", die der an anderen Stelle so gehätschelten Branche nicht weh tut, stelle ich daher den Umgang mit Kriminellen klassischer Bereiche gegenüber. Es gib da immer Bürger und Politiker, denen sind die Strafen nicht hart genug, während andere meinen, man müsse das nicht dramatisieren und Resozialiserung anstreben. Die Anteile der Gruppenn schwanken über die Jahre, die Tendenz bleibt. Was ist also das Originelle an den Forderungen der bayerischen Familienministerin? Das sie im Wahlkampf geäußert werden?

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (30 August 2005)

Das zum Thema Jugendschutz.  :evil: 


http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2037849&section=Marketing-Statistics


> 11- bis 14-Jährige nutzen Porno-Seiten im Internet
> Auch Glückspielangebote, Drogen und Selbstmordforen bei deutschen Jugendlichen gefragt
> .....
> Studienleiter Bernhard Heinzlmaier von Tfactory: „Wir können selbst vor den 11- bis 14-Jährigen die schlimmsten Facetten und Realitätsausschnitte unserer Welt nicht mehr verbergen." Vor der prinzipiellen Offenheit des Mediums Internet müsse der Jugendschutz offensichtlich nun endgültig kapitulieren, erklärte er.


----------



## wibu (30 August 2005)

Um das Internetverhalten der Kiddies unter Kontrolle zu behalten, muss man kein Fachmann sein. Bin ich auch nicht. Bewährt hat sich folgendes:

1. Kein Internetzugang im den Kinderzimmern
2. PC an einer gut einsehbaren Stelle im Haus (wirkt abschreckend)
3. Den Kiddies erklären, was sie im Internet dürfen und was nicht
4. Vor Benutzung des Internets die Frage "darf ich"
5. Minderwertnummern vorsichtshalber sperren lassen
6. Den Kiddies von Zeit zu Zeit beim Surfen (natürlich ohne vorherige Ansage) über die Schulter schauen

Zu Hause kann ichs kontrollieren. Was sich die lieben Kleinen aber bei Freunden so alles anschauen, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

Gruß wibu


----------



## stieglitz (30 August 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Hause kann ichs kontrollieren. Was sich die lieben Kleinen aber bei Freunden so alles anschauen, weiß ich natürlich nicht.
> 
> Gruß wibu


Eben!
Als ich 12-16 Jahre alt war, hatte ich doch auch schon Einsicht in Pornoheftchen. Die sind doch zwischen uns Kindern und Jugentlichen gekreist. Bin davon weder blind noch verdorben worden. 
Nicht das ich damit sagen will, dass ich das beführworte. Blos wirklich verhindern kann man das, insbesondere im Internetzeitalter, nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Eben!
> Als ich 12-16 Jahre alt war, hatte ich doch auch schon Einsicht in Pornoheftchen. Die sind doch zwischen uns Kindern und Jugentlichen gekreist. Bin davon weder blind noch verdorben worden.
> Nicht das ich damit sagen will, dass ich das beführworte. Blos wirklich verhindern kann man das, insbesondere im Internetzeitalter, nicht.



Natürlich kannst du es nicht verhindern. Aber eindämmen. Zumindest zu Hause. Die "Schweineseiten" im Internet halte ich zudem für wesentlich gefährlicher als die Pornoheftchen (selbst als die von unterhalb der Ladentheke).

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2005)

*Apropos, da hätte ich doch mal ´ne Frage.
*
Wie schaut das eigentlich aus bei Internetseiten mit knallharter Pornografie, die lediglich durch ein Bezahlsystem (Dialer o. ä.) verborgen sind, weiter aber kein Altersverifizierungssystem (AVS) eingeschaltet haben?
Macht sich der Zahlungssystemanbieter da womöglich wegen der Verbreitung von Pornografie (ggf. in Mittäterschaft) strafbar?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2005)

Aber nicht doch... Dann müsste sich die KJM/jugendschutz.net ja selbst anzeigen...
Auf der www.oh**-avs.com steht immer noch

```
<meta name="Author" content="KJM">
<meta name="Publisher" content="jugendschutz">
<meta name="Copyright" content="jugendschutz.net">

<meta name="Description" content="AVS freie deutsche Partnerprogramme - ohne Altersabfrage">
<meta name="Page-topic" content="PP ohne AVS - ohne Perso und Dongel!">
```

ich schrieb KJM deswegen schon an, vielleicht haben die nicht kapiert, was ich meinte?

Natürlich ist die Seite bullet proof irgendwo im Ausland... aber "ohne perso und dongel". Da hat man schon so Ideen, ... :stumm:

Will mal jemand nachhaken?
(es stehen doch auch die Referenzlinks drin
p******id.com/?pid=127057&p=ohne_avs
webm*****pr****center.com/?pid=12335
part***c***.de/index.php?ref=1277 )


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> *Apropos, da hätte ich doch mal ´ne Frage.
> *
> Wie schaut das eigentlich aus bei Internetseiten mit knallharter Pornografie, die lediglich durch ein Bezahlsystem (Dialer o. ä.) verborgen sind, weiter aber kein Altersverifizierungssystem (AVS) eingeschaltet haben?
> Macht sich der Zahlungssystemanbieter da womöglich wegen der Verbreitung von Pornografie (ggf. in Mittäterschaft) strafbar?





			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht doch... vielleicht haben die nicht kapiert, was ich meinte?


 :roll: 
...mir geht es bei der Frage nur um inländische Anbieter, ob da ausländische Projekte darüber laufen ist (mir zumindest) unwichtig, denn der Konsument (schützenswerte Personen) ist hier!



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Dialer könnte dies nur ggf. sein, weil er Mitstörer ist durch die Weiterleitung auf die Inhalte (Zugänglichmachen).


Mitstörer gibt es im Strafrecht nicht, nur Mittäter, Anstifter, Erfüllungsgehilfe usw. - aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2005)

Tobias, wenn Du es für einen Scherz hältst, ist gut - aber wenn ich mich über diesen Scherz bei PID anmelden würde, welcher Scherzbold könnte dann von meiner Anmeldung profitieren (wie nennt man das im Jargon? )

Könntest Du nicht 'mal die "Jungs in Frauenfeld" fragen?


			
				PID schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet pid?
> pid ist die Abkürzung für Partnerid. Sie bekommen mit Ihrer Anmeldung eine 6 stellige pid zugeordnet, mit welcher Sie alle Programme bewerben und sich auch einloggen.



was bedeutet also
http://www.part***id.com/?pid=127057&p=ohne_avs

wenn ich mal Zeit habe, perfektioniere ich meinen entsprechenden google-Algorithmus.

wenn ich zB nach "pid xxxxxx" google (probiers mal mit einer aus), dann findet sichhäufig ein passendes zahlungsfenster dazu

so wie
Sicherer Zahlungsverkehr mit SSL - PID ******

wenn ich da drauf gehe, wird die pid leider irgendwie übersetzt:
http://www.p***id.com/paygate.php?tid=**

und leider sind aconti-IDs  und PID nicht identisch. Aber 
ich habe zwar eine Idee, aber das wäre etwas aufwendig...

Falls jugendschutz.net das DOCH nicht witzig findet, können sie's ja mit dem Witzbold ausmachen (G.I. Systems)


----------

